# Where Should You Live?



## Taggart (Feb 14, 2013)

Find out if you should live in the big city, a small town or maybe in the desert.

Where Should You Live?

I got

You should live in the woods!

You love to spend time in nature, go fishing, camping and bird watching. 
You don't like the city noise and when everyone and everything is moving too fast. You'd rather live quietly with your loved ones in a cozy little cabin and just enjoy each other's company.

Mostly accurate except I hate fishing, camping and bird watching.


----------



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

I got

*You should live in the suburbs!

You love to be close to the city, but you don't want to live there. The suburbs in the best place for you! You'll have all of the advantages of living close to the city, without all the disadvantages. 
In the suburbs you could raise your family in peace and quiet, meet some great people and start a little gardening project in the backyard. 
Have fun! 
*
I certainly like to visit the countryside but not live there. I was once living in a rented house in a pit village near Durham and it was mind-numbing - the highlight of the day was walking up the road to the next village to buy some beefburgers from the small butcher's shop there. But I don't like suburbs that are too far out either. Ideally, I like to live a street or two away from the centre of a smallish market town. So they're almost right.


----------



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

You can tell it's an American quiz. In Britain *backyards* have hard surfaces, usually concrete, so a gardening project would be a waste of time!


----------



## mirepoix (Feb 1, 2014)

I already live there. Huh.


----------



## Vaneyes (May 11, 2010)

I didn't read the provided text (Should I?), but shouldn't you live where you are most happy long-term? Certainly, friends, relatives, a well-paid fun job, must trump two weeks in Tahiti.

"A well-paid fun job," what the hell's that!?


----------



## clara s (Jan 6, 2014)

You should live in a small town! 

You are a very warm, loving and outgoing person. You love to spend time with your family and friends, volunteer in your community and laugh at every opportunity.
The small town life in the perfect for you! You'll know everyone and be around your family more often. You are in for a great time!

_yes, that would be an interesting place for a change_


----------



## ptr (Jan 22, 2013)

> You should live in a small town!
> 
> You are a very warm, loving and outgoing person. You love to spend time with your family and friends, volunteer in your community and laugh at every opportunity.
> The small town life in the perfect for you! You'll know everyone and be around your family more often. You are in for a great time!
> ...


So Clara, when do I move in?

/ptr


----------



## mirepoix (Feb 1, 2014)

I much prefer city life. And I'm not sure how I'd feel about living in a village forever. Madam was born in village on the Scottish west coast. Most of the people there are inbred to some degree, which accounts for her having a very small torso, very long legs, and not a single eyelash. _No eyelashes_. Fact. 
Years ago I lived in a 'charming' English village near Uttoxeter. During the first weekend there the stuck-up old neighbours (did they think of introducing themselves to me? No, they didn't) on either side of my house both called the cops. Apparently they reported that '...a Johnny Foreigner type is prowling around the property next door'. They're lucky I was married at the time or as revenge I'd have conformed to the stereotype and slept with their daughters. Again - Fact.


----------



## clara s (Jan 6, 2014)

Vaneyes said:


> I didn't read the provided text (Should I?), but shouldn't you live where you are most happy long-term? Certainly, friends, relatives, a well-paid fun job, must trump two weeks in Tahiti.
> 
> "A well-paid fun job," what the hell's that!?


well paid fun job...

well what about a pianist in the palace of emperor Joseph the II?

is it your middle name Amadeus? 



ptr said:


> So Clara, when do I move in?
> 
> /ptr


no objection hahaha

but a minor clarification first

a small town... coastal or mountainous?



mirepoix said:


> I much prefer city life. And I'm not sure how I'd feel about living in a village forever. Madam was born in village on the Scottish west coast. Most of the people there are inbred to some degree, which accounts for her having a very small torso, very long legs, and not a single eyelash. _No eyelashes_. Fact.
> Years ago I lived in a 'charming' English village near Uttoxeter. During the first weekend there the stuck-up old neighbours (did they think of introducing themselves to me? No, they didn't) on either side of my house both called the cops. Apparently they reported that '...a Johnny Foreigner type is prowling around the property next door'. They're lucky I was married at the time or as revenge I'd have conformed to the stereotype and slept with their daughters. Again - Fact.


come on

do not spoil my "small town" dream

and anyway I will not stay long

six months, until I get bored. Fact


----------



## mirepoix (Feb 1, 2014)

Six months? You think they'll give you that long? They had me tarred and feathered within three.


----------



## clara s (Jan 6, 2014)

mirepoix said:


> Six months? You think they'll give you that long? They had me tarred and feathered within three.


I am a woman...

I can stay as long as I want hahaha


----------



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

Yes - we are much more adaptable!


----------



## mirepoix (Feb 1, 2014)

Adaptable? Harrumph - it has nothing to do with it.

Anyway, being a woman wouldn't help either of you.


----------



## Vaneyes (May 11, 2010)

mirepoix said:


> Adaptable? Harrumph - it has nothing to do with it.
> 
> Anyway, being a woman wouldn't help either of you.
> 
> View attachment 56347


Tough guy. No voting, and bring your own matches, too, I bet.


----------



## clara s (Jan 6, 2014)

mirepoix said:


> Adaptable? Harrumph - it has nothing to do with it.
> 
> Anyway, being a woman wouldn't help either of you.
> 
> View attachment 56347


I will stay in the small town,

no matter if you are my old neighbour hahaha

you can even call the police


----------



## mirepoix (Feb 1, 2014)

Just reporting what I've seen in quaint ye olde townes...


----------



## mirepoix (Feb 1, 2014)

clara s said:


> I will stay in the small town,
> 
> no matter if you are my old neighbour hahaha
> 
> you can even call the police


Call the police? Hey, I 'ain't no stoolie!


----------



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

Ingélou said:


> Yes - we are much more adaptable!





mirepoix said:


> Adaptable? Harrumph - it has nothing to do with it.
> 
> Anyway, being a woman wouldn't help either of you.
> 
> View attachment 56347





Vaneyes said:


> Tough guy. No voting, and bring your own matches, too, I bet.


Yes, adaptable and also easy-going. Keep your hair on, gentlemen!


----------



## Mahlerian (Nov 27, 2012)

> You should live in the big city!
> 
> You have a bigger than life personality, you always look for the next challenge, and you love learning new things. The big city IS the place for you!
> In the city you could find work in pretty much any field, visit a huge variety of museums, and enjoy the great nightlife.
> You live fast and never rest, and the city is the perfect place for you!


Seems pretty far off; I prefer a quieter environment, although it's nice to spend time in cities every so often.


----------



## mirepoix (Feb 1, 2014)

Ingélou said:


> Yes, adaptable and also easy-going. Keep your hair on, gentlemen!


Hair on? I have been bald since the age of about 21 or 22 - but that's neither hair nor there.

Also -



>


Once spent the weekend with the above chick in my country manor. While not a _cheese slice rolling eyelashless weirdo_, she did however gossip about me afterwards in the parish newsletter_ and_ stole all my toilet paper - and I'm not talking about the el cheapo nastio recycled stuff I provide for my guests.

So it's the city life for me. And you're all welcome to drop in - as long as you bring your own toilet paper.


----------



## QuietGuy (Mar 1, 2014)

I got: You should live in the woods!

You love to spend time in nature, go fishing, camping and bird watching.
You don't like the city noise and when everyone and everything is moving too fast. You'd rather live quietly with your loved ones in a cozy little cabin and just enjoy each other's company. 

It sounds like me. There's a reason my screen name is QuietGuy, after all.


----------



## clara s (Jan 6, 2014)

mirepoix said:


> Hair on? I have been bald since the age of about 21 or 22 - but that's neither hair nor there.
> 
> Also -
> 
> ...


just mail me your country manor key and forget all about me

Any triaxial truck seen outside the manor, will unload the toilet paper (kind offering of the "adaptable")

ps women are fragile creatures monsieur, they are like one of the Brahms violin sonatas,
lyrical, unpredictable, romantic, powerful


----------



## mirepoix (Feb 1, 2014)

Maybe. 'It depends'.

Ah, and you are almost correct, because women are _not_ fragile creatures, like one of the Brahms violin sonatas, ... Instead, they like when a man can make them _feel _that they are fragile creatures, lyrical, unpredictable, romantic, powerful etc.
I have known this for a long time. And I have often benefited from it - as have the women. Oh yeah.


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

This may be an exception to these type surveys because I think it actually may have some degree of accuracy. I got small town which is my dream, though I know reality is not always the dream and have heard horror stories of small towns, that the whole town basically knows your business because it is so small that all news pretty much goes from one end to another. Still, would like to give it a try.


----------



## Lunasong (Mar 15, 2011)

You should live in the big city! 

You have a bigger than life personality, you always look for the next challenge, and you love learning new things. The big city IS the place for you! 
In the city you could find work in pretty much any field, visit a huge variety of museums, and enjoy the great nightlife. 
You live fast and never rest, and the city is the perfect place for you! 

I like cities, and have often thought of moving to one (I live in the suburbs). I dislike the suburbs. It's either going to be city or country life for me when I move.

Other than the museum thing though, this doesn't describe me at all. I live pretty small, and enjoy the comfort of anonymity but having a few close circles in which to circulate. I can't really think of an example where my acquaintance circles intersect.


----------



## Vaneyes (May 11, 2010)

mirepoix said:


> Maybe. 'It depends'.
> 
> Ah, and you are almost correct, because women are _not_ fragile creatures, like one of the Brahms violin sonatas, ... Instead, they like when a man can make them _feel _that they are fragile creatures, lyrical, unpredictable, romantic, powerful etc.
> I have known this for a long time. And I have often benefited from it - as have the women. Oh yeah.


That's why all your exes wear Rolexes. Oh wait, that's John Daly.


----------



## Vaneyes (May 11, 2010)

Florestan said:


> This may be an exception to these type surveys because I think it actually may have some degree of accuracy. I got small town which is my dream, though I know reality is not always the dream and have heard horror stories of small towns, that the whole town basically knows your business because *it is so small that all news pretty much goes from one end to another.* Still, would like to give it a try.


Thatsa village.


----------



## Vaneyes (May 11, 2010)

QuietGuy said:


> I got: You should live in the woods!
> 
> You love to spend time in nature, go fishing, camping and bird watching.
> You don't like the city noise and when everyone and everything is moving too fast. You'd rather live quietly with your loved ones in a cozy little cabin and just enjoy each other's company.
> ...


Woods, huh? Jus' be real careful if yuh start hearin' a banjo playin'.


----------



## ptr (Jan 22, 2013)

clara s said:


> no objection hahaha
> 
> but a minor clarification first
> 
> a small town... coastal or mountainous?


Might we look for a combination? (On the whole I'm open to any risqué suggestion!)

What do You think of New Zeeland?, the west coast of the south island seem to be a lovely combination of the booth!

/ptr


----------



## SiegendesLicht (Mar 4, 2012)

Honestly, these quizzes are really dumb. The one about nationalities put me in Japan, and this one in the Big City, whereas I would love nothing more than hide with my man, music, and animals on a farm in Bavaria or in a small town in the suburbs of Hamburg amid the pine trees.

And the second time it put me in the darn DESERT!


----------



## Levanda (Feb 3, 2014)

I got in desert, is not fair I don't want to live in there. This quiz wished to deport me against my will.


----------



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

Levanda said:


> I got in desert, is not fair I don't want to live in there. This quiz wished to deport me against my will.


No, it was just supplying a service - provoking you so that you'd do some self-analysis and decide where you *really* wanted to live!


----------



## Vaneyes (May 11, 2010)

Levanda said:


> I got in desert, is not fair I don't want to live in there. This quiz wished to deport me against my will.


Pack your bags, Levanda, you're off to the desert.

"Tickets, please.":devil:


----------



## clara s (Jan 6, 2014)

mirepoix said:


> Maybe. 'It depends'.
> 
> Ah, and you are almost correct, because women are _not_ fragile creatures, like one of the Brahms violin sonatas, ... Instead, they like when a man can make them _feel _that they are fragile creatures, lyrical, unpredictable, romantic, powerful etc.
> I have known this for a long time. And I have often benefited from it - as have the women. Oh yeah.


you THINK you know this for a long time

"cherchez la femme" is the correct phrase

ps 1.If you listen carefully to the three Brahms violin sonatas
you will understand what kind of creatures, women really are

2. oh captain my captain, our fearful trip is done


----------



## clara s (Jan 6, 2014)

Vaneyes said:


> That's why all your exes wear Rolexes. Oh wait, that's John Daly.


one point pour toi Vaneyes

I hope hpowders will not be offended for loosing exclusivity in this, just once hahaha


----------



## Vaneyes (May 11, 2010)

*Where should you live? Well, if murder rate is an issue....

COUNTRIES*

Honduras: 90.4 (per 100,000)
Venezuela: 53.7
Belize: 44.7
El Salvador: 41.2
Guatemala: 39.9
Jamaica: 39.3
Swaziland: 33.8
Saint Kitts and Nevis: 33.6
South Africa: 31.0
Colombia: 30.8


----------



## mirepoix (Feb 1, 2014)

clara s said:


> you THINK you know this for a long time
> 
> "cherchez la femme" is the correct phrase
> 
> ...


Oh no. It is you who misunderstands. 
You are making an old and popular mistake.
Still, if you find comfort there, then it's the right place. 
That is, not only the right place to live, but also the right way for you to live.


----------



## clara s (Jan 6, 2014)

ptr said:


> Might we look for a combination? (On the whole I'm open to any risqué suggestion!)
> 
> What do You think of New Zeeland?, the west coast of the south island seem to be a lovely combination of the booth!
> 
> /ptr


west coast in New Zealand?

just give me exact coordinates to check

if you are open to risky suggestions, I would propose Grand Cayman Hell N 19° 22.749 W 081° 24.383

or Eagle's nest in Austria

or less risky San Sebastian in the Basque area of Spain

or even Simi island in Greece

to make the thread more specific


----------



## clara s (Jan 6, 2014)

mirepoix said:


> Oh no. It is you who misunderstands.
> You are making an old and popular mistake.
> Still, if you find comfort there, then it's the right place.
> That is, not only the right place to live, but also the right way for you to live.


I am also an artist mirepoix
and the only and right way for me to live is through Freedom
either in small towns, big cities, deserts or woods

I do not care where, as long as I am free

by the way what is the popular mistake i am doing? hahaha


----------



## clara s (Jan 6, 2014)

Vaneyes said:


> *Where should you live? Well, if murder rate is an issue....
> 
> COUNTRIES*
> 
> ...


I just read about Miss Ondura's murder and I was surprised
by the murder rate in Ondura

unbelievable

do not ever invite me for holidays there


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Vaneyes said:


> Pack your bags, Levanda, you're off to the desert.
> 
> "Tickets, please.":devil:


Maybe she will see Laurel and Hardy there.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

I wouldn't play this. I like where I live. Nice and quiet....a great place for a murder-which is why I never sent my parents my forwarding address.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

clara s said:


> one point pour toi Vaneyes
> 
> I hope hpowders will not be offended for loosing exclusivity in this, just once hahaha


I'd rather not talk about it. :scold:


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Levanda said:


> I got in desert, is not fair I don't want to live in there. This quiz wished to deport me against my will.


Ha! Ha! You will be okay as long as you aren't deserted in the desert. That would not be your just dessert.


----------



## ptr (Jan 22, 2013)

clara s said:


> west coast in New Zealand?


I've actually never been there, but one might take a road trip down the coastal highway? Barrytown might be a possibility? (-42.229948, 171.327618), But we might have to check with some Native knowledge like SimonNZ!



> if you are open to risky suggestions, I would propose Grand Cayman Hell N 19° 22.749 W 081° 24.383
> 
> or Eagle's nest in Austria
> 
> ...


Either or all will be fine with me! Well "The Eagles Nest" might perhaps be at the bottom of my list, given its historical connotation! :angel: ... Have been to San Sebastian several times on vacation, is a very lovely municipal!

/ptr


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Vaneyes said:


> Pack your bags, Levanda, you're off to the desert.
> 
> "*Tickets, please."*:devil:


"Next stop, Willoughby!!"


----------



## Figleaf (Jun 10, 2014)

In the woods! At one time I would have been offended- 'Who are you calling a bumpkin?' But I've since discovered Thoreau and armchair survivalism, so I'm chuffed.


----------



## Vaneyes (May 11, 2010)

"We're waiting for you, Levanda. Safer than the UK."


----------



## Vaneyes (May 11, 2010)

"C'mon, Figleaf. Safer than the UK."


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Vaneyes said:


> "We're waiting for you, Levanda. Safer than the UK."


Bring a Marc Jacobs wide-brimmed hat and a couple of small bottles of Perrier deionized water, Levanda and a 5G iPad if you want to post on TC! You will thank me!

You can buy the deionized water at the Oasis Canteen.


----------



## Figleaf (Jun 10, 2014)

Vaneyes said:


> "C'mon, Figleaf. Safer than the UK."


But their dentists are clearly British...


----------



## clara s (Jan 6, 2014)

hpowders said:


> I wouldn't play this. I like where I live. Nice and quiet....a great place for a murder-which is why I never sent my parents my forwarding address.


come on, play

you might escort Levanda to the desert

its nice and quiet there hahaha


----------



## clara s (Jan 6, 2014)

hpowders said:


> I'd rather not talk about it. :scold:


what?

send me your forwarding address to discuss the subject hahaha


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

clara s said:


> come on, play
> 
> you might escort Levanda to the desert
> 
> its nice and quiet there hahaha


Ha! Ha! Uhhhh.....no thanks on the desert invitation. I get enough sun here in the Florida swamp.

But I will play!

PS: If you bump into Levanda, please tell her to bring a green or brown-lensed polarized pair of Pierre Cardin sun glasses. I forgot to mention it when I wrote about the Marc Jacobs wide-brimmed hat and the small bottles of Perrier deionized water.

I call it "_Desert Sheik"_.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

clara s said:


> what?
> 
> send me your forwarding address to discuss the subject hahaha


hpowders

1736 Florida Swamp Loop

Fort Lonesome, Florida, USA 32165


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

clara s said:


> come on, play
> 
> you might escort Levanda to the desert
> 
> its nice and quiet there hahaha


Okay. I got "small town" "You are a warm, loving and outgoing person."

I already live in a small town. No surprise there.


----------



## Vaneyes (May 11, 2010)

"Levanda, the camels are trustworthy, but Figleaf, *do not* believe the ********."


----------



## clara s (Jan 6, 2014)

ptr said:


> I've actually never been there, but one might take a road trip down the coastal highway? Barrytown might be a possibility? (-42.229948, 171.327618), But we might have to check with some Native knowledge like SimonNZ!
> 
> Either or all will be fine with me! Well "The Eagles Nest" might perhaps be at the bottom of my list, given its historical connotation! :angel: ... Have been to San Sebastian several times on vacation, is a very lovely municipal!
> 
> /ptr


Barrytown is a great possibility

what a landscape... sea and mountains

breatlessly beautiful

with only 225 inhabitants

but it is scaringly very far from Europe

what shall I do with my theaters and concerts? hahaha

but near eagle's nest is Berchtesgaden, a nice small market town in Bavaria

San Sebastian is Ok for me, because there are some 3 stars Michelin restaurants


----------



## clara s (Jan 6, 2014)

hpowders said:


> hpowders
> 
> 1736 Florida Swamp Loop
> 
> Fort Lonesome, Florida, USA 32165


splendid

I will forward it to your parents as well hahaha


----------



## clara s (Jan 6, 2014)

hpowders said:


> Okay. I got "small town" "You are a warm, loving and outgoing person."
> 
> I already live in a small town. No surprise there.


you may join me and ptr to Barrytown New Zealand or San Sebastian

we can form a TC community


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

clara s said:


> you may join me and ptr to Barrytown New Zealand or San Sebastian
> 
> we can form a TC community


Yeah a commune with regular Kool Aid tastings.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

clara s said:


> splendid
> 
> I will forward it to your parents as well hahaha


Ha! Ha! I purposely changed the 1734 to 1736 so they won't get it!!!

Whoops!!


----------



## clara s (Jan 6, 2014)

hpowders said:


> Yeah a commune with regular Kool Aid tastings.


aha

I am not American, but i know what Kool Aid is

and I am not drinkiiiiiiiing it

and then I am not an unquestioning believer anyhow


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

A reference to the Jim Jones commune where he poisoned everyone through the Kool Aid in Jonestown in Africa.


----------



## clara s (Jan 6, 2014)

hpowders said:


> A reference to the Jim Jones commune where he poisoned everyone through the Kool Aid in Jonestown in Africa.


si signor

cyanide


----------



## Figleaf (Jun 10, 2014)

Yeah, keep drinking the KoolAid, sheeple! I'm off to my wooded doomstead to practice my shooting skills and rotate my stock of MREs and band aids...


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Levanda said:


> I got in desert, is not fair I don't want to live in there. This quiz wished to deport me against my will.


Ha! Ha! Very funny!!! :lol:


----------

